# cost per unit versus variety of products



## jkoman (Nov 6, 2007)

I am searching for a better priced fulfillment company... I currently have a store with Printfection. I'm about to begin a pretty big marketing campaign but am also considering changing stores due to pricing. I came across SBE multimedia, has anyone in the forums worked with them directly, they seem to have much better pricing although a much more limited product line. Is there anyone else out there who is priced more in this range...roughly $8-12 vs $14-20? This brings up several questions.
1) If the shirts that I'm buying are roughly 60% less it would seem they would be a much better deal. I am factoring in a potential loss in sales of 15% due to limited inventory... does that sound like an accurate assumption?
2) I am planning on relying on my own marketing, so I don't think that I'm losing much there... Any other thoughts?
3) I am concerned about customer service and quality of product... can anyone other than representatives of the company give me some input?
4) What are the top three questions you ask them If you are going to consider using them? 
5) Has anyone integrated a store with them into their website? ...how did it go. 
I limit margins to four dollars per shirt and even at that I feel that the shirts are expensive. I am also setting up the ability to do bulk orders through a wholesale company. it looks as if I can get the price down around six dollars a shirt printed on two sides, versus $20 although that includes all that comes with the fulfillment company. has anyone tried offering sales in this manner on their website? How well does it work and do you have any suggestions?


----------

